# My project for the week...a better aquarium stand.



## AirborneForever (Jun 13, 2010)

So a few months ago I bought a 55 gallon aquarium off of craigslist. I like it, except the stand was old and quite unsteady. So this week I decided to build one since Im off work. Tools were pretty limited to a circular saw, drill, power sander, and some wood clamps and various hand tools. Total cost of everything was less than 100 dollars. I took a few pics so check them out and let me know what you guys think.

what I started with
























First coat of stain








Homemade doors








Test fitting them








and the final product(sorry for the bad picture, its in a weird spot)(and I still have to finish the final sanding, have to get more sandpaper)









And to give credit I got the basic blueprint from another thread on here, just modified it a little.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Pretty nice looking, not to bad for a weekend project!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

looking good... now to paint the back of your tank black :wink:


----------



## AirborneForever (Jun 13, 2010)

Ive been considering painting the back black. next on my list is a canister filter though


----------



## broken1 (Jul 9, 2011)

You can never beat a cheap DIY stand that you can take pride in over a store bought stand, great jod!!!


----------

